# Applying Single Rhinestone To T-Shirt



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a design that could use the accent of a single rhinestone. If I use a plastisol transfer and print the shirt - how do I apply the single rhinestone? Do I glue it - if so, what is the best glue for durability and wash ability? Or do you apply the rhinestone another way. Also, is there a specific type of rhinestone I need to use? I know some are pre-glued. TIA


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

I just found another thread about this subject although the title had nothing to do with the subject in particular. I guess it found its way around to it. But if anyone has suggestions, I'm still open. 

The difference is that I want to apply a rhinestone on top of the plastisol transfer ... TIA


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

If placed on the transfer it will fall off eventually. Best bet is to punch a whole slightly smaller then the rhinestone on the transfer before placing in the shirt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

sttbtch said:


> If placed on the transfer it will fall off eventually. Best bet is to punch a whole slightly smaller then the rhinestone on the transfer before placing in the shirt
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


Thanks. I was wondering that. It may be more trouble than its worth.  I'm in the design planning stages - I have my designs and now getting shirts, etc. together. Thanks again!


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

If it is your art you are submitting for the transfer you can leave a hole in the design before the make the transfer

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

If the addition of one stone to the design would make a difference to YOUR satisfaction with the design, do it. It will not be difficult at all. Just use a wand and a hot fix rhinestone. If it's only one stone, I would use the best, a Swarovski stone.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

Micki23 said:


> I have a design that could use the accent of a single rhinestone. If I use a plastisol transfer and print the shirt - how do I apply the single rhinestone? Do I glue it - if so, what is the best glue for durability and wash ability? Or do you apply the rhinestone another way. Also, is there a specific type of rhinestone I need to use? I know some are pre-glued. TIA


Definitely leave a small blank space for the stone , then use a tool like glitz it to apply the stone. It heats up the stone and melts the glue . glitz is only one of these tools there a a few others out there some even take batteries.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I second the "Glitz Up" its a really good tool 

Glitz Up


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The glitz will work BUT not on plastisol....hot fix rhinestones will only adhere to water based inks. As suggested above, just incorporate the hole for three rhinestone into your design


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

Just bought the Glitz up tool , found it on Hobby Lobby online , 40% off coupon and there price was 49.00 what a steel. ended up with shipping at like 40.00. Just thought I would pass that on.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

If you already have the plastisol transfers, you can use a small hole punch to cut a hole in the transfer. Then you can use the wand like the Glitz up tool to put the rhinestone on. You can find the hot fix rhinestones at Michaels or Walmart. if you find you are going to use more rhinestones, I would go to other sources for the stones as it would be cheaper for larger quantity, but if you are going to just put the one on local stores would be fine.


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

jimcr said:


> Just bought the Glitz up tool , found it on Hobby Lobby online , 40% off coupon and there price was 49.00 what a steel. ended up with shipping at like 40.00. Just thought I would pass that on.


Thanks for suggesting Glitz Up but when I checked the link it was $125 and for one rhinestone per shirt - that's a lot of shirts to justify $125. But then I saw your post that you got it for about $40 - that's much more reasonable. Thanks!


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

jimcr said:


> Just bought the Glitz up tool , found it on Hobby Lobby online , 40% off coupon and there price was 49.00 what a steel. ended up with shipping at like 40.00. Just thought I would pass that on.


I just purchased the Glitz Up tool from Hobby Lobby and got the same deal. Thanks again. I'll post how I like it and if it works for my shirts.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes! Think Glitz Up Tool


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

Micki23 said:


> Thanks for suggesting Glitz Up but when I checked the link it was $125 and for one rhinestone per shirt - that's a lot of shirts to justify $125. But then I saw your post that you got it for about $40 - that's much more reasonable. Thanks!



try this link 
Glitzup Vacuum Rhinestone Applicator | Shop Hobby Lobby

Add in the 40% off coupon and your all set.


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

I got my Glitz Up from Hobby Lobby ... now to give it a try.

ONE more question for you pros out there ... can the hot fix rhinestones adhere to DTG images? or do I still need to put a "hole" in the graphic image to accommodate the stone? TIA


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes. For most DTG printing the rhinestones can be adhered to it. I have done it many times. One problem I can see is sometimes if the pretreat and white underbase is too thick for the glue to adhere to the fabric, but I rarely have a problem with it.


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

BML Builder said:


> Yes. For most DTG printing the rhinestones can be adhered to it. I have done it many times. One problem I can see is sometimes if the pretreat and white underbase is too thick for the glue to adhere to the fabric, but I rarely have a problem with it.


Thanks ... that's good to know.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You're welcome! We are here to help each other. I feel that helps us all!!


----------

